# New to BNB and curious about the buddy system!



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies!

I'm on my first cycle TTC, after being on BCP for 10 years. I'm not sure how my cycles are going to work out after being on BCP for long, but DH and I really want to start a family! I'm 28 and DH is 30. 

I'm doing BBT to try and pinpoint my O, but so far on day 17 and no spike. Anyone else a little confused on their cycles want to be buddies? I think I'd just add more frustration to someone who knows what's going on with their bodies since I'm still trying to sort that out!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey im ttc for #1 just after M/C. Im 27 and DH is 31. Im also trying to figure out my cycle. I havent had AF yet since D&C (12 March 2012). But I use OPK & think I OV a few days ago. Tried to BD but think I missed eggy as I couldnt BD on the day of +O. Buddy up??


----------



## ReadytoMum

You'll have to help me out with some of the acroynms since I'm still really new to this forum thingy... what's D&C mean?

Since I'm not sure when I'll OV this cycle, partly because I'm confused about when to even start counting CD1 from (the start of last AF, or "AF" after stopping my pill pack four pills in?) DH and I have been BDing every other day throughout the cycle, and plan to continue until either AF arrives or we get a BFP!

Buddying sounds great! P.S. Your dog is beautiful!! DH and I want a Bernese Mountian Dog once we get a house!


----------



## Scorpio23

D&C (dilation & curettage) is the procedure you have to remove tissues once uve had a miscarriage. 

Hmm good question about the pill & counting OV. I cant answer that. Maybe take note both until u figure ur cycle out??

Thanks, my border collie is 3 in Sept. Hes my best bud :) great to hear u wana get a dog. They r gr8 companions. 

Any questions, dont hesitate to ask. Glad to help where I can.


----------



## Scorpio23

Also, which method r u using ttc? BDing as much as possible? Im trying the SMEP at the moment. But Im kinda guessing my cycle bcos I had D&C. I dont know much about BBT charting. How does it work?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Also, which method r u using ttc? BDing as much as possible? Im trying the SMEP at the moment. But Im kinda guessing my cycle bcos I had D&C. I dont know much about BBT charting. How does it work?

At the moment DH and I are BDing every other day in order to maximize our chances, because that way no matter when OV happens, there will be some little swimmers ready to meet the egg. I am also doing BBT. We can't keep up the BD every other day for months on end though, so if it doesn't happen this month I'm going to try OPK's next month to narrow down our window for BDing. 

Someone just gave me a link to an online charting website called Fertility Friend. I haven't looked it up yet, but it lets you add in your temperature each day in order to track when OV is due. You have to buy a Basal Body Thermometer because of their sensitivity, and you take your temeperature with it every morning as soon as you wake up, at the same time everyday. Just after OV it spikes, so it's really only beneficial after you've done it for a few months because the spike is *after* OV, so you need to know what your trend is leading up to the spike.

What's SMEP? I've seen some other people posting about it... but not sure what it means.


----------



## Scorpio23

BBT confuses me. Sperm Meets Egg Plan: Start BDing every 2nd day on CD8. Start OPK on CD10 until u get a positive, still BD every 2nd day. Once u get +OPK BD for 3 nights/days, skip 4th day & BD on 5th. 
Its a great plan as u'll wear urself out if u try to BD every 2nd day for one month.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> BBT confuses me. Sperm Meets Egg Plan: Start BDing every 2nd day on CD8. Start OPK on CD10 until u get a positive, still BD every 2nd day. Once u get +OPK BD for 3 nights/days, skip 4th day & BD on 5th.
> Its a great plan as u'll wear urself out if u try to BD every 2nd day for one month.

BBT confuses me a little bit too, so I've been doing a lot of asking around about it. A link to my chart is available in my siggy if you want to check it out. I think the reason I opted for doing BBT is because I'm not in tune with myself enough to check CM or cervix positions etc... that's like a last ditch method for me I think. 

According to my chart I should be on DPO 5 today! I hope its right. Planning to test on April 9th which should be the day before AF is due to arrive if my cycles continue to be normal after coming off BCP.


----------



## keewee77

I'm not sure how the buddy thing works either, I posted asking for people interested in it with me and I just saw ur thread. I had a mc in feb so my body isnt exactly how it should be. I don't want to use aides or anything yet, just seeing what happens but at the same time I want to try. My bf and I decided to stop using contraceptives 5 days ago and I'm on cd 2. I was on bc for a while and I'm not sure how my cycles are, so tracking my O day won't be so easy. You ladies mind if I join you in this?


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> I'm not sure how the buddy thing works either, I posted asking for people interested in it with me and I just saw ur thread. I had a mc in feb so my body isnt exactly how it should be. I don't want to use aides or anything yet, just seeing what happens but at the same time I want to try. My bf and I decided to stop using contraceptives 5 days ago and I'm on cd 2. I was on bc for a while and I'm not sure how my cycles are, so tracking my O day won't be so easy. You ladies mind if I join you in this?

Not at all! Welcome. :) It's a tough world to navigate through, and I think the more people you have to talk to the better! I wasn't sure what my cycles were going to be like either after coming off of BCP, so DH and I have been BDing every other day during this cycle, so no matter when OV happens there will be some little swimmers waiting!

I've been doing BBT tracking, less to pinpoint when I'm OV but to make sure that I am in fact OV after the BCP. My chart is in my siggy.

I think I'm currently at DPO5, so I'm hoping to test on April 9th! :happydance:


----------



## keewee77

Thank you :) I'm relieved that I finally have responses back, I've been trying to get this sort of reaction for a little bit. I was taking the BCP for a while too, but taking antibiotics resulted in this last pregnancy. Idk why but the loss made me want to have a baby even more. I used your fertility friend link to start charting and everything so maybe that will help me keep track of my cycles and see what's going on there. Ive been posing about being NTNP but the more I read into things the more I'm going TTC, the whole issue with that is idk if I should actually completely try or not. I mean my bf and I did decide together not to use contraceptives... Do you think I should try or just see what happens without a lot of effort?


----------



## keewee77

Ps. I hope when April 9th come around you have a BFP!! That would be exciting!


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> Thank you :) I'm relieved that I finally have responses back, I've been trying to get this sort of reaction for a little bit. I was taking the BCP for a while too, but taking antibiotics resulted in this last pregnancy. Idk why but the loss made me want to have a baby even more. I used your fertility friend link to start charting and everything so maybe that will help me keep track of my cycles and see what's going on there. Ive been posing about being NTNP but the more I read into things the more I'm going TTC, the whole issue with that is idk if I should actually completely try or not. I mean my bf and I did decide together not to use contraceptives... Do you think I should try or just see what happens without a lot of effort?

It's really up to you (and your partner) whether you want to start TTC or just NTNP. It might also depend on the relationship you have with your boyfriend. Have you been together a long time? Is he ready to have kids too? It's the kind of question that someone else can't answer for you unfortunately! I'm a bit old fashioned I guess in that I wanted to make sure DH and I were married before we starting trying, even though we both wanted babies long before that. Every couple is different though, and you have to go with what works for you!

I think charting is a good way to try and sort out cycles. I try not to get too worked up about TTC because it's not healthy and actually reduces your chances if your stress level is very high. If you're not in a hurry to try and get pregnant right away, then I think NTNP is probably the more enjoyable way to go for sure. Less pressure on both of you and then if it does happen, it will the best surprise gift! :happydance:


----------



## keewee77

That what I was think as well. My bf and I have only been together about a year and 2 months but we've known each other for 10, and he has a 2 year old from a previous relationship. The way the mc went he was pretty excited that we were going to have our own and down when we lost the baby. So I think it's a toss up. Maybe charting and relaxing and that's it is the way to go. I really don't want to push it.


----------



## ReadytoMum

That sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:

And who knows? You might have a BFP before you know it! Maybe we both will. :happydance:


----------



## ReadytoMum

Where did you go Scorpio23? Hope you're feeling good.

How about you Keewee? Feeling ok today?

I've been having some tummy troubles. Feeling pretty bloated and gassey, and a bit queasy off and on, and super tired. Hoping it's a sign of a BFP on the way and not AF!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey sorry Im feeling doubtful so havent been online as much. Im thinking my body is gearing up for AF and not PG. Got BFN yesterday morning. Wont test again til Mon. AF is due Sunday (if my cycle happens to be 28 days after M/C). I cant remember what AF is like. The last one I had was late Nov 2011.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey sorry Im feeling doubtful so havent been online as much. Im thinking my body is gearing up for AF and not PG. Got BFN yesterday morning. Wont test again til Mon. AF is due Sunday (if my cycle happens to be 28 days after M/C). I cant remember what AF is like. The last one I had was late Nov 2011.

I'm planning on testing on Monday too! I hate the waiting part... but I'm trying to keep busy with other things and not worry about it too much. I hope you get a BFP!! Your body might need some more time to heal and prepare though, so when you do get your BFP everything is ready and healthy. Try not to get too discourged!! It'll happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Scorpio23

It's still early days so won't be discouraged if I get BFN.
Even more determined to be faithful to SMEP in my next cycle.
I didn't BD all that much and have been taking it easy on DH. 
I think he was still hurting a bit at the time I got my +O.
I think he didn't expect me to be ready to TTC so soon after M/C.
I know my body is still delicate/healing; that's why I didn't try TOO hard.
BUT DH knows I mean business now. We're both taking multivitamins and I told him that I want to try SMEP in my next cycle.

Honestly, I'm just scared of getting AF because it's been sooo long hehe.
And if I get AF it means that all this gas, fatigue and headaches were due to something else LOL!! Plus, I'm really out of shape as I've done practically no exercise since Nov 2011.

It seem like most of us are on the same cycle. I'm DPO10 today.


----------



## keewee77

I'm just waiting in the end AF. This flow is really weird though. It's really light, like I'm still just starting but it's been three days. And Scorpio, I'm sorry for the mc, I just went through it in feb. I know exactly how u feel. It took me over 50 days to start AF afterward. This is it.
I did start bbt charting but I can't really count the days Bc I think I may have the flu so my temps arent gonna be accurate. I felt exactly like I did this past pregnancy, so I did test just in case. Ended up with two because there was a very faint line on the first one. Second one was just one line. Any opionions?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> It's still early days so won't be discouraged if I get BFN.
> Even more determined to be faithful to SMEP in my next cycle.
> I didn't BD all that much and have been taking it easy on DH.
> I think he was still hurting a bit at the time I got my +O.
> I think he didn't expect me to be ready to TTC so soon after M/C.
> I know my body is still delicate/healing; that's why I didn't try TOO hard.
> BUT DH knows I mean business now. We're both taking multivitamins and I told him that I want to try SMEP in my next cycle.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just scared of getting AF because it's been sooo long hehe.
> And if I get AF it means that all this gas, fatigue and headaches were due to something else LOL!! Plus, I'm really out of shape as I've done practically no exercise since Nov 2011.
> 
> It seem like most of us are on the same cycle. I'm DPO10 today.

I'm a bit worried about getting AF too actually! I've been on BCP for that last 10 years, so my periods were pretty light with very little symptoms, and I always knew exactly what day it was going to start on... no awkward surprises! Now I have no idea when it's going to start, and how heavy/miserable it's going to be. 

I've been taking a pre-natal vitamin called Materna for almost a month now. I'm not very good at remembering to take it though, so I miss it maybe once a week. (Which is strange... because I *never* missed taking my BCP!)


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> I'm just waiting in the end AF. This flow is really weird though. It's really light, like I'm still just starting but it's been three days. And Scorpio, I'm sorry for the mc, I just went through it in feb. I know exactly how u feel. It took me over 50 days to start AF afterward. This is it.
> I did start bbt charting but I can't really count the days Bc I think I may have the flu so my temps arent gonna be accurate. I felt exactly like I did this past pregnancy, so I did test just in case. Ended up with two because there was a very faint line on the first one. Second one was just one line. Any opionions?

Wait a couple of days and test again to be sure. I'm planning to start testing tomorrow I think. I can't wait till Monday. I feel so exhausted and queasy, I have to check! Although I realize it's probably too early to test... I'll either be 6DPO or 9DPO depending on which OV date on FF was correct.


----------



## Scorpio23

I too was on the pill. I starting taking them when I was a teenager as I had bleeding inbetween cycles. Dr said I was loosing too much blood. Went off pill Apr 2011. I started taking Bayer Elevit a week after the D&C. I was taking them also, when I was PG. 
Last night not long after I fell asleep I woke up again due to some twinges. Im cautious as I dont know if this is a symptom or just my body adjusting from D&C. I might take a HTP on Fri. & then another on Mon. I have a few left. I'll need to order a whole heap from online next week.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> I too was on the pill. I starting taking them when I was a teenager as I had bleeding inbetween cycles. Dr said I was loosing too much blood. Went off pill Apr 2011. I started taking Bayer Elevit a week after the D&C. I was taking them also, when I was PG.
> Last night not long after I fell asleep I woke up again due to some twinges. Im cautious as I dont know if this is a symptom or just my body adjusting from D&C. I might take a HTP on Fri. & then another on Mon. I have a few left. I'll need to order a whole heap from online next week.

I just bought a pack of them online at the end of last week! lol Waiting for them to arrive still. It's a multi pack with 25 OPK and 10 HPT. They sell them at the dollar store here for $1.25, but these worked out to be even cheaper than that! If you take one on Friday let us know how it works out!! I'm definitely taking one tomorrow morning.


----------



## wishnandhopin

I was also on BCP for 10 years. We started trying in Dec. 2011. DH keeps telling me that it will take awhile to get BFP because of the artificial hormones, but I know that is not really accurate. We went off BCP in Jan 11 for two months, but then we went back on it, for an internship I wanted... before ditching it for good. We are using a tracker only, but I am interested in BBT, just not sure how to make sure it's effective. Any of you know of a way to get details on it?


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> I was also on BCP for 10 years. We started trying in Dec. 2011. DH keeps telling me that it will take awhile to get BFP because of the artificial hormones, but I know that is not really accurate. We went off BCP in Jan 11 for two months, but then we went back on it, for an internship I wanted... before ditching it for good. We are using a tracker only, but I am interested in BBT, just not sure how to make sure it's effective. Any of you know of a way to get details on it?

What kind of tracker are you using? 

The best way to make sure BBT is effective is to try and test your temperature at the same time every morning, right as soon as you wake up. It's certainly not an exact science, and it's less helpful for telling you what day OV is, as it is for helping you to figure your cycles out in general after a few months of charting when you can compare patterns and trends. With BBT you don't usually know you've OV until *after* the fact. After a few months of charting though you should know which couple of days to watch for, and there's usually a big temperature dip the day before OV, which you can come to recognize as well.

It's hard coming of BCP after so long, because I don't even know what to expect anymore with AF symptoms etc. I currently feel like AF is on its way soon though, but I'm hoping that's not the case! Going to try testing tomorrow morning!


----------



## wishnandhopin

ReadytoMum said:


> It's hard coming of BCP after so long, because I don't even know what to expect anymore with AF symptoms etc. I currently feel like AF is on its way soon though, but I'm hoping that's not the case! Going to try testing tomorrow morning!

FX and~~~~~~~GOOD VIBES~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Scorpio23

I too was on BCP for 10 years and when I finally came off my cycle became 42 days.
It sucked not know when AF would turn up. My bleeding only lasted 3 - 4 days, not heavy. I missed my period also, at one stage, so went without AF for two months.


----------



## BraydensMomma

Hello ladies. I am TTC. I have been off of BC for over a month and have been hoping ever since. I was on depo for a year. I have a little boy, Brayden who is 5. I got pregnant with him very quickly after I stopped BC. Since I have been off of the depo, I have not had a period. There has been light spotting. Does anyone else have this issue as well? I know depo is one of the harder ones to clear your system. My doctor said it could be as long as a year before I am pregnant. : ( I have taken some ovulation tests just to see if I may be ovulating. They have all come back negative. I know it's only been a month... I am just hopeful and excited. I wish you all luck through your journey!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Tried taking a HPT this morning, and so far nothing. I figured it would be a bit early, but I'm starting to think it's not going to be a BFP this cycle anyway. My cramps feel very AF like... so I'm expecting that it might show up next week. I'll try testing again on Sunday or Monday if AF hasn't arrived yet though. Monday would be CD28.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Have any of you ladies tried pre-seed? I generally don't have much natural lubrication (which might have been because I was on BCP), but I decided to order some to give it a shot. There seems to be an awful lot of success when people use it! AF hasn't arrived yet, but I'm getting my "ducks in a row" for next cycle, with some OPK sticks on order and some pre-seed so we can minimize the BD window a little bit and help increase our chances during that window.


----------



## Scorpio23

Its a BFN :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Its a BFN :(

Mine was a BFN today too. I'm still holding out hope that when I test Sunday it will be a BFP! But if it's not, then I'm getting myself ready to start cycle 2 with my OPK's and pre-seed.

If you're only 9DPO you're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Im DPO12 not feeling PG. Im ok though. Looking forward to getting it right next cycle. I figured it was too soon after D&C but was hoping for a miracle.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm planning on testing again tomorrow morning and I'm hoping for a bit of a miracle myself! I'll be 12DPO (I think, although I might only be 9DPO depending which OV date on FF is correct). It's only our first cycle trying so I'm not holding my breath.. but I am keeping my fingers crossed!

Happy Easter!! :thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

BFN. :(

Waiting for AF to show up now, so we can start looking ahead to cycle #2.


----------



## Scorpio23

BFN :( lets get it right next cycle..


----------



## ReadytoMum

AF arrived today, so onto cycle #2! This cycle was 27 days, with OV according to FF on CD16... that's cutting my luteal phase pretty short with only 11 days... hopefully that doesn't end up being a problem and it's just the BCP filtering out of my system! 

I'm still a little sulky today about AF, but I'll be all set tomorrow to look ahead to the next cycle. Now that I know AF is here, hopefully I'll get a good nights sleep tonight. DH and I both slept terrible last night. 

Next cycle will be ours! I'll be dreaming about BFP's for all of us tonight!


----------



## keewee77

I've missed talking to you lovely ladies! I'm on an opposite cycle than both of you, I'm cd10 today and started opk just Saturday. today's came up with a very faint but distinguishable test line. I'm not looking forward to ttw :( 
I'm sorry AF came :( I'll keep my fingers crosses for all of us to get our sticky beans:) hopefully this next month or 2 we all have our BFP!


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> I've missed talking to you lovely ladies! I'm on an opposite cycle than both of you, I'm cd10 today and started opk just Saturday. today's came up with a very faint but distinguishable test line. I'm not looking forward to ttw :(
> I'm sorry AF came :( I'll keep my fingers crosses for all of us to get our sticky beans:) hopefully this next month or 2 we all have our BFP!

Hopefully this cycle will be the one keewee!! Try not to worry about the TWW too much, and just enjoy the BD. ;)

It's easy to get all stressed out about TTC, but it should be fun makin' babies! lol


----------



## Scorpio23

Its CD30 & AF hasnt arrived. Im doubting all my calculations now lol. Once AF starts I will start counting properly. Im glad I started ttc straight after D&C though. Im mentally prepared now :)
I'll need to get online to order opks & hpt (even keen on bbt). Which brand r u using? Im hoping to find a cheap & cheerful brand from someone who ships internationally.


----------



## keewee77

Lol! That bd comment made me laugh a bit! My opk test line was a even darker than yesterday and I'm starting to get slight pains on my right side so I should be ovulating within the next couple days. According to ff and some other sites I should ovulate or already ovulated by the 13th and the earliest detecting hpt should possibly give accurate results starting the 23. I think I might start testing the 25 or 26, just for a few extra implantation days IF it worked this cycle. 

Scorpio, is it possible you miscalculated your ovulation as well? Maybe it is possible you conceived but not enough hcg?? Idk just a thought.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Its CD30 & AF hasnt arrived. Im doubting all my calculations now lol. Once AF starts I will start counting properly. Im glad I started ttc straight after D&C though. Im mentally prepared now :)
> I'll need to get online to order opks & hpt (even keen on bbt). Which brand r u using? Im hoping to find a cheap & cheerful brand from someone who ships internationally.

That's how I felt when AF showed up. I was a bit disapointed that we didn't end up with a little bean, but at the same time I was just happy to know that I could start counting for this cycle properly! Last cycle I was a bit confused because of when we stopped BCP. My last cycle was only 27 days. I remember reading somewhere that normal cycles can range from 25-35 days, so we're both still doing ok! :thumbup: 

For the BBT thermometer I just went to the pharmacy (Shoppers' Drug Mart... don't know if you have that chain there...) and they have a few on display next to the HPT and OPK's. As long as it says it's a BBT I'm not sure it matters which brand it is. I orderd a combo pack of OPK's and HPT's online from Early Pregnancy Tests, but I haven't gotten them yet so I can't tell you what they're like. Hoping they arrive today along with my Pre-Seed order!


----------



## wishnandhopin

Mine was BFN too, but it is still a little early for me. I'm not due for 6 more days... I'm just killing time..:coffee:


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Mine was BFN too, but it is still a little early for me. I'm not due for 6 more days... I'm just killing time..:coffee:

Killing time sucks! :wacko:

Do you have any hobbies or anything that you do to help pass the time?


----------



## BraydensMomma

Hello ladies! I am glad I have others on here to relate to. : )
I went for my womanly visit today. sigh.. I am supposed to go back in August if we are not pregnant by then. She said she would then prescribe me some type of hormone pills to help us speed up the process. I am hoping we will get pregnant before then. It is very difficult to not want to pee on a stick every time I get a headache or sneeze. :) The wait is rough.
I am sending baby wishes your way!


----------



## Scorpio23

I'm assuming that my cycle is going to take a few more weeks to go back to normal from after D&C :(. Still no sign of AF and still BFN. This really sux cos I wish something, anything would happen.

My SIL had a M/C a few months before me and we're going to get together over the weekend (hopefully) to talk about things. I'm also going to look into acupuncture and herbal therapy.

Will check back in, in a week or so.


----------



## wishnandhopin

ReadytoMum said:


> Haha finishing up grad school and internship, if those are hobbies..
> 
> also facebook/wordswithfriends/drawsomething :haha:
> 
> I am just letting things happen, trying to be cool like a cucumber as not to stress myself out, which only makes it harder to conceive.. Basically, I am trying not to waste too much money on too early tests. I only plan to take on on AF day.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> I'm assuming that my cycle is going to take a few more weeks to go back to normal from after D&C :(. Still no sign of AF and still BFN. This really sux cos I wish something, anything would happen.
> 
> My SIL had a M/C a few months before me and we're going to get together over the weekend (hopefully) to talk about things. I'm also going to look into acupuncture and herbal therapy.
> 
> Will check back in, in a week or so.

I'm glad you have someone you know that you can talk to about it Scorpio. Don't wander off too far though! We're always here too if you want to vent. Let us know when AF shows, and we can count start again. :thumbup: 

Good luck checking into the alternative therapies too. Hopefully you'll find something that's useful for you. :hugs:


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> ReadytoMum said:
> 
> 
> Haha finishing up grad school and internship, if those are hobbies..
> 
> also facebook/wordswithfriends/drawsomething :haha:
> 
> I am just letting things happen, trying to be cool like a cucumber as not to stress myself out, which only makes it harder to conceive.. Basically, I am trying not to waste too much money on too early tests. I only plan to take on on AF day.
> 
> Gradschool is totally a hobby...! lol it's been one of mine for the past, oh, 6 years or so now! :haha: What are you taking at school? Are you working on a masters or a doctorate? I'm currently working on my doctorate in medieval church history. 3 years into that, with probably 2 more to go.
> 
> I try to keep myself busy too so that I don't get too stressed out about TTC! DH and I play trivia every Tuesday night with a group of friends at a local pub, and we both really like boardgames so we play a lot of games too. I'm looking forward to softball season starting up again so I can be outside more often and away from my computer! :haha:
> 
> I hear you on the test strips... they're not cheap! I bought a multi-pack online so I don't feel as guilty testing, but it still certainly adds up. I try to hold off as long as I can before AF is due to test, and I feel like if I wasn't part of this forum I probably could! lol But everyone is very keen on testing all the time and knowing as soon as possible... it gets into your brain that you should too!Click to expand...


----------



## ReadytoMum

Here's my game plan for this month that DH and I worked out yesterday:

Whole cycle: BBT Charting
CD7: Start BD every other day
CD10: Start using OPK's.
CD11-CD19: Use Pre-Seed for each BD night.
CD19: Assuming FF and OPK says OV date was CD16 again, last night of BD.
CD28/CD1: TEST!

I love having a plan!


----------



## Scorpio23

Had a strange hunch to do an OPK this morning. It came back positive so BD. DH was away for work for a few days and only got back yesterday afternoon.

I guess I had an LH surge a few weeks ago and didn't OV. I will do another OPK tomorrow morning just to be sure.

I went to see my niece (born on 9 Apr). She is so beautiful and DH was so lovely with her. He feed her and burped her. *SIGH* It's hard seeing a new born when you've just M/C. But I'm doing well, I haven't cried. I'm just even more motivated to catch that eggy!
 



Attached Files:







OPK 14Apr c.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ReadytoMum

Glad to hear you're in good spirits Scorpio! It's def. hard to see other little babies. I have a little nephew who's 4 months old now. We don't live very close, so we got to see him at Christmas when he was 3 weeks old, and then twice in March when he was 3 months old, and then just short of 4 months. DH and I want our own family so badly, but really, our nephew IS part of our family. It's not the same by any means, but it is a little baby who needs our love and support and we're super excited to watch him learn and grow! :)


----------



## wishnandhopin

Ready,
I am getting my Masters in Social Work. I graduate May 6. :happydance: I can't wait. I have projects to finish up this week, but so hard to concentrate with :test: this week and already passing Comps.. ugh.. Need to buckle up and push through!!

In other exciting news, my mom is remarrying Saturday! \\:D/


----------



## Scorpio23

I'm totally confused by my cycle. I did OPK the day after my +O and it came back -O. So I only got to BD four days before and on the day of +O. DH was away for work so I couldn't BD for three days. It sux bcos I thought I had +O a few weeks ago but it just must've been an LH surge. It's now CD36. *sigh*

All this is doing my head in so I think I might be offline for the next week or so.
I will check back in later on :)

Good luck everybody xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Ready,
> I am getting my Masters in Social Work. I graduate May 6. :happydance: I can't wait. I have projects to finish up this week, but so hard to concentrate with :test: this week and already passing Comps.. ugh.. Need to buckle up and push through!!
> 
> In other exciting news, my mom is remarrying Saturday! \\:D/

Nice! My sister did an MA in Social Work. You have comps for your Masters? I'm doing my doctorate in medieval history and I'm currently working on my comp phase. Hoping to be done comps at the end of the summer and then it'll be time to start thesis writing. May 6th will be here before you know it! The end is in sight!! :thumbup: I'm looking a 1.5 years still at least. :dohh:

Have fun next weekend, that must be an exciting family event!


----------



## wishnandhopin

:bfn: and no AF as of yet.. bleh, she needs to get on with the program so I can plan this next cycle!


----------



## keewee77

Got concerned here ladies, I haven't had any notifications from this thread. How's everything going?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey. Have been trying not to get online much but cant resist.
Hows every1 in their cycles. 

Im feeling very tired & hungry today.

Im on CD39/DPO5 so doubt I could get any symptoms yet.

However, I felt nauseous/dry gagging this morning. I ate cereal & an apple. 
Very hungry still & going to get lunch early.
Still confused by signals my body is sending out.


----------



## keewee77

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey. Have been trying not to get online much but cant resist.
> Hows every1 in their cycles.
> 
> Im feeling very tired & hungry today.
> 
> Im on CD39/DPO5 so doubt I could get any symptoms yet.
> 
> However, I felt nauseous/dry gagging this morning. I ate cereal & an apple.
> Very hungry still & going to get lunch early.
> Still confused by signals my body is sending out.

I understand the confusion there. I'm having some symptoms at 3dpo but I'm not sure. My cervix is placed higher than what it normally is at this stage and still still extremely soft, and my cm is different. Ive been nauseated, sore bbs, tired, constipated and such. I feel almost like I did my last pregnancy. I might be able to explain everything but the bbs and cervix problems because there is a virus going around my area but I don't feel actually sick in comparison to how the people with the virus feels...

Every time I tell myself to give going online a break i find myself looking at something that has to do to help conception 20 minutes later lol. It doesn't work.


----------



## ReadytoMum

I'm glad you didn't wander too far Scorpio and Keewee!!

I'm on CD11 right now, waiting to OV. Last cycle it was on CD16. I've been using OPKs the last few days just in case it's earlier this time but so far no second line. DH and I have been trying to stick to our game plan of BD every other day on odd cycle days, but currently DH has come down with some sort of stomach bug so there's no BD tonight. Hopefully we'll be ok for CD13 though. We've got some Pre-Seed to try out for this cycle too which I'm a bit anxious to use since it seems to work so well for so many people!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hehe sigh Im trying my best not to symptom spot but this dry gagging was hard to ignore.
Im so hungry today. I ate a big dinner & even had ice cream so its out of the norm for me to feel so hungry early in the morning, after a big dinner. Im now eating early lunch. 

Had twinges all over & peeing constantly. These could be signs of AF so not reading too much into them. Although Im obviously hoping for BFP.


----------



## wishnandhopin

Finally started to spot a teeny tiny bit. Hopefully this means the beginning of the new cycle. :shrug: CD32

In other related news, I found out that I have an ovarian cyst which was causing weird pains randomly. I have an appointment with my gyn next week. I will let you guys know how that goes. I am still trying to look for an ob, since my doctor doesn't do ob anymore. Anyways, that is my status update for now.


----------



## keewee77

I had ovarian cysts when I was a teenager, nothing like surgery or anything but they weren't fun. really painful sometimes. I'm kind of worried now because my mother and I were discussing some fertility related issues. I guess cervical and ovarian cancers run in both sides of my family, and many, not all women, in my moms side had problems carrying, resulting in many miscarriages. My great aunt for example had 8 mc, supposedly all male losses and the only two she carried with no problem where girls. 
Idk. Just has me slightly worried. 
Good luck to you wish! 
And Scorpio, I really hope those are good signs for your BFP!

Ready, do you know about the time you o'd last cycle?


----------



## BraydensMomma

Hello ladies! 
I am currently TTC #2. I am not using any method but the BD. I recently stopped BC. I was on Depo ( the shot ) and my last round was due the last week of February. I have not gotten my AF yet... I was spotting for a bit along with cramping. I am guessing that was just my body trying to adjust to coming off of the BC.
I just purchased some HPT cheapies off-line. It is amazing how much cheaper it is compared to the drug-store. I bought 25 for $20.00 I have tried the OPK, I wasn't expecting much since I have not had a period since BC. I think it was more psychological. :)
I would love to keep in touch and read how everyone's journey is going. I wish you all good luck!


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> I had ovarian cysts when I was a teenager, nothing like surgery or anything but they weren't fun. really painful sometimes. I'm kind of worried now because my mother and I were discussing some fertility related issues. I guess cervical and ovarian cancers run in both sides of my family, and many, not all women, in my moms side had problems carrying, resulting in many miscarriages. My great aunt for example had 8 mc, supposedly all male losses and the only two she carried with no problem where girls.
> Idk. Just has me slightly worried.
> Good luck to you wish!
> And Scorpio, I really hope those are good signs for your BFP!
> 
> Ready, do you know about the time you o'd last cycle?

Keewee: according to FF I OV on CD16 last cycle. I'm on CD12 now, so it should be here soon!! I've been using OPK's the last few days to try and track it that way too instead of just using BBT, but so far just one line. Not even a faint second line... so I dunno!

I've never used OPK's before, so I don't know if that's normal or not.

DH is finally starting to feel better today, so I think we'll be ok for BD tomorrow night. I was getting really paranoid that's we would be out for this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## keewee77

That just means your LH surge isn't occurring yet. Maybe you'll get a positive here in there next few days. Idk. Not much help lol. 
I can't chart bbt really accurately, my sleeping schedule is way off! Doesn't it have to be taken about the same time everyday?


----------



## keewee77

I kind of charted the last week or so, but temps were taken very different times of the day depending on what I was able to sleep. Idk if thats legitimate though.


----------



## ReadytoMum

For BBT charting to work the best, ie. the most accurately, you should try to tak your temp at the same time everyday. I know it's not easy to do though! I have my alarm set for 7:30 everyday, I wake up, take my temp, and depending on the day either get up and start my day off, or go back to sleep! :haha:


----------



## keewee77

It's my work schedule though. Depending on that depends on when I get up. I'm never getting up at the same time, and sometimes I only get 1 or 2 hours of sleep because I stay up with my bf and loose track of time lol.


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> It's my work schedule though. Depending on that depends on when I get up. I'm never getting up at the same time, and sometimes I only get 1 or 2 hours of sleep because I stay up with my bf and loose track of time lol.

I feel like BBT charting isn't going to work so well for you then! I'm also not sure how helpful it is in the long run anyway though really. I feel like it's just one of those things you can add to a whole long list of things to try and make TTC more 'exact,' but really, when it comes down to it, the only way catch the egg is to BD. It doesn't matter if you BBT, or OPK, or whatever other acronymns you can toss in there! :haha: 

How do you manage on 1 to 2 hours of sleep?? I'd die. I'm such a sleep lover. I need 8 hours. Having a baby might just be the end of me. lol :blush:


----------



## keewee77

I honestly don't know why I can go like I do lol. I do have my catchup days tho! Maybe once a month I end up sleeping 14 hours haha. I've always done that. My mom told me by the time I was 2 I wasn't taking naps and I would fight to stay up until I passed out averaging midnight to 1 am, then I'll be ready for the day between 7 and 9 haha. 
I honestly think having a baby will more or less be beneficial t my sleeping habits, I'll be wore out from doing the mom thing and work I'll want to sleep to keep focus.

Sorry about the stories. I just like to talk and explain things I guess lol


----------



## wishnandhopin

AF showed yesterday, so here we go new cycle!! Plan to talk to DH about a game plan for BD this month. I have a good feeling about May :) My sister says that late Jan/ Feb baby would be great, no hot weather to sweat through :thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee: Apparently I was a terrible sleeper as a child! My mom would put me down for a nap, and I'd kick my foot over and over and again, fighting to stay awake even though I was exhausted. And as soon as my foot stopped I'd be out cold! :haha: Now naps are one of my favourite things. :blush:

Wishn: Glad to hear your new cycle has started! There's nothing worse than waiting around in limbo for AF when you're,u pretty sure it will eventually. I'm on CD 14 today. I had a pretty big temp spike this morning, but all of the OPK's I've done have been negative. So I dunno! :shrug: Last cycle OV was on CD16 according to FF, so maybe I'll have a temp dip tomorrow followed by a big spike again.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies how r u going in ur ttc journey so far??

Im waiting for my order of HPTs & OPKs to arrive.
Its CD47 no AF yet. I have AF like pains but only watery CM.
I had a dream of AF so hope she shows soon. Last AF I had was in Nov 2011.

Its hard when ppl ask if Im going to get PG soon & they dont know about MC.
But Im dealing with it better each day.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Good to hear from you again Scorpio!

I'm at 5DPO today, and the last few days I've been super bloated and crampy. Today I feel a little bit queasy too. I actually had to take my belt off at work two nights ago because my pants were so uncomfortably tight! :blush:

I've been sleeping really poorly the last few nights too, so I hope I'm not coming down with something! Usually I fall alseep pretty quickly, but I've been having a really tough time getting to sleep and waking up frequently, including having to get up to pee in the middle of the night. I guess I need to start cutting back my liquid intake at night.

I'm feeling really hopefully about this cycle though, and my temps are nice and high too. So we'll see! :happydance:

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Ladies,

I'm on 8DPO so far, and having fairly similar PMS symptoms. I'm still really hopefully that this is our cycle... but I'm starting to doubt it. I'm planning on testing on Wednesday, which would put me at 10DPO. AF is due to arrive on Friday... so we'll see!

How is everyone else feeling? Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## ReadytoMum

10DPO today... I tried testing with a First Response 5-Days Sooner test this morning and it's a BFN. :( I know it's not over till AF shows, but I can't help but feel like we're out this month. I had a big temp drop this morning and AF is due on Friday...so I guess I just have to wait and see. I'm still praying that tomorrow my temps will shoot back up, and that today's dip was just implantation. 

If my temps keep dropping I won't bother testing again and I'll just wait for AF to arrive, but if they go back up tomorrow and Friday, I'll try testing again Friday morning. I had such high hopes for this cycle with the Pre-Seed and Softcups. Sigh.


----------



## ReadytoMum

AF got me. I'm out for this round. :(

Onto cycle #3. This will be our last try before we have to take a 2 month break to make sure our due-date isn't too close to my sister's wedding in March. (I'm her MOH) I'll be away at a conference for a week and a half or so this month, as well as taking a week long intensive course when I return, so I've decided this cycle will just be a let-it-happen cycle. No temping, no OPK's etc. Based on my last two cycles I know my fertile week will be the week I get back from the conference... so DH and I will just BD that week as much as we can using Pre-Seed, and then wait to see what happens. No DPO counting, or any of that.

It will be a stressful enough month on it's own, I don't want to make it worse by obsessing over TTC. That being said I'm not very likely to be around too much this month (or at all the following two!). So good luck to you ladies still trying... and who knows?! Maybe the take it easy and let nature take its course route will be the winner! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry abt AF. They say it takes 3 months for new sperm to develop so maybe cycle 3. I got pregnant on the 3rd cycle that I tried properly & 8 months coming off BCP. I had an overseas trip & had to take vaccinations so couldnt be pregnant, in between. 

The month I stopped trying, & took the relax approach, I got pregnant. Good luck to u.

As for me: blood work was all fine xcept Vit D is low. And hcg is reading at 2 so no wonder I havent got AF yet. Going to see an acupuncturist/herbalist next Wed. Hope she can help me bring on my AF. 
I will start trying after that. BBT & OPK.

DH knowns its on lol! He will be away for work alot over the next few months so we need to be good with timing. 

I will check back in when I have any news.


----------



## Scorpio23

PS. Ur cycles r a good length so u should have ur BFP in no time. I on the other hand had a 42 day cycle so less chances last yr to fall pregnant.

Also, in my opinion, get pregnant when u want to & try not to plan it around weddings etc. Put urself first :) Life is too short. 

Hang in there hun x


----------



## Scorpio23

Update. Got AF finally after 63 days past D&C. 
Got my AF 2.5 days after acupuncture/herbal treatment.
I cant wait to tell my doctor that I got AF. I really wana TTC next week if If she thinks Im healthy enough. Ive been really good. Been taking all my herbs, Vit C, Vit D, Folic acid. Eating 3 meals a day with 7-8 hrs sleep. No alcohol. 
So excited. DH is away for work this week so we're lucky, we can TTC next week.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Update. Got AF finally after 63 days past D&C.
> Got my AF 2.5 days after acupuncture/herbal treatment.
> I cant wait to tell my doctor that I got AF. I really wana TTC next week if If she thinks Im healthy enough. Ive been really good. Been taking all my herbs, Vit C, Vit D, Folic acid. Eating 3 meals a day with 7-8 hrs sleep. No alcohol.
> So excited. DH is away for work this week so we're lucky, we can TTC next week.

Fantastic news Scorpio! I'm glad to hear that AF finally showed up. Hopefully that means things are back on track for you. This week should be my fertile week (although I haven't been temping or OPK or any of that, so I don't know when exactly OV will be). 

I'm just getting home today after being away for a week for a conference, so it will be good timing for DH and I to start BDing this week. Planning on using Softcups and Pre-Seed again whenever we BD, and hopefully this more relaxed method of letting things happen on their own without trying to time BD will be the key to success for us! I'm also really relieved that I can't obsess about how many DPO I'll be and go crazy symptom spotting. Not planning to test until AF is due this time.

Maybe this will be the lucky cycle for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Ohhh u just reminded me that I need to start charting thanks readytomum.
Yay! Hope this is ur month. I just miss my DH & want to DTD when he gets back hehe.
My dr appt is in 6 hrs so will ask if she thinks its safe to TTC. If not, thats all good. 
Its been nice not obsessing about which CD etc. The calm before the storm I suppose :)

Ive been finding things to do to get my mind off TTC.
Im currently trying to put a list of baby names together.
Have u got ur baby names????
I have heaps of names which are lovely but DH doesnt like them or we have close friends/family with these names. Keen to share if anyones searching :)


----------



## wishnandhopin

Sorry I've been MIA lately. Things were crazy with graduation at the beginning of the month so our BDing was not really consistent. But AF is here so we can start over. I'm confident end of May/beginning of June is our month!!


----------



## Scorpio23

How was graduation? Ive also been MIA waiting for AF.
Im not sure if I should start TTC now as its not proven that you will OV on the first cycle after MC.

Will aim to do SMEP, so BD CD8, OPK CD10, BD every other night or until OPK is positive.
Once OPK is posiive try three nights in a row and again on fifth night for safe measure.
But Im going to take it easy and think of this as a practice month.
Im back to dr's Wed & Sat. Hope to tell my dr that I did OV.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Ohhh u just reminded me that I need to start charting thanks readytomum.
> Yay! Hope this is ur month. I just miss my DH & want to DTD when he gets back hehe.
> My dr appt is in 6 hrs so will ask if she thinks its safe to TTC. If not, thats all good.
> Its been nice not obsessing about which CD etc. The calm before the storm I suppose :)
> 
> Ive been finding things to do to get my mind off TTC.
> Im currently trying to put a list of baby names together.
> Have u got ur baby names????
> I have heaps of names which are lovely but DH doesnt like them or we have close friends/family with these names. Keen to share if anyones searching :)

Hope your doctors appt went well!! DH and I are doing a variation of SMEP this month too. We're not using OPKS so that's why it's not really true SMEP. 

Choosing baby names is hard! I totally hear you on that one. DH and I have our names picked out I think, but we've been discussing them for a long time! Long before we decided to actually start TTC. lol For a girl we like the names Isabelle Joyce and Emily Maddyline, and for a boy we like Peter Malachi and Oliver Patrick. We to pick two names for either case because twins run in my family, so there is a possibility we might end up with two boys or two girls right off the bat! 

Wishin: Hurray for graduation!! Such a good feeling. :) :thumbup:


----------



## Scorpio23

Twins! Omg Id love twins. My close friend who I saw everyday when I was pregnant, twins run in her & her OH family. When i was pregnant I told her I thought she might be pregnant & I always told her shed have twins. Surely enough I was right. She was 7 weeks at the time I had D&C. Found out shes having twins also. Im so happy for them & so jealous hehe. 

Those r beautiful names. Emily is on my list BUT its not quite the name for me.. 

Variation of SMEP is a great idea. I DTD three nights in a row when I had EWCM, when I got pregnant. It was the month I stopped 'trying'. Looking back it was CD17,18,19. I told DH I believed I knew which night we conceived. He agreed. The night of my work xmas party, I booked a hotel. That night we both had an 'O' moment. Plus we'd been drinking if u know what I mean lol.


----------



## BraydensMomma

Hello ladies! Congrats to those who finally got AF... ( those who were wanting it) and keeping my fingers crossed for next month for those who didn't want it. : / 
I am still waiting for my AF. I have been waiting since February. I have not tried any natural remedies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi bradensmom,
I totally recommend acupuncture/herbs. It not only helped with AF so far. But its also made me feel healthier. I want to create a good environment for a baby to grow in.


----------



## ReadytoMum

So our plan of trying out partial SMEP this cycle was a big fail. :( DH came down with a cold after two nights of BD on CD13 and CD14. I OV on CD16 and then CD15 on my last two cycles respectively. I don't know what day it was this cycle, because I didn't want to chart and OPK. But with only two nights of BDing in there I'm not feeling very hopeful. :cry: I'll be really bummed out if we don't catch this cycle because we have to take a 2 month break for the months of June and July otherwise, and can't start trying again until August. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that those two nights were enough! We used Pre-Seed both nights at least... so I have a tiny bit of hope that some swimmers might have survived long enough to OV time.


----------



## Scorpio23

Fx fx fx


----------



## Scorpio23

My SIL just announced shes in her 2nd trimester. DH said its our turn next. & to tell him when its time. Hehe.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies. How is every1 going? 

As for me: so far ok. BD CD7 & 10 so far. OPKs still negative.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm expecting AF to arrive next week. I don't have much hope that this month will be it because of our lack of BD, but who knows, maybe it'll be the month we least expect it to happen that it does! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi hun. Its not over til AF shows :)

So far BD, CD7, 10, 12 & 15 with -OPK.
Today is CD15 Im on my way to do acupuncture
Ive been taking all my vitamins & herbs.
Really hope I atleast OV this cycle.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Hi hun. Its not over til AF shows :)
> 
> So far BD, CD7, 10, 12 & 15 with -OPK.
> Today is CD15 Im on my way to do acupuncture
> Ive been taking all my vitamins & herbs.
> Really hope I atleast OV this cycle.

Have you gotten a +OPK yet? I know you've had long cycles, so it might take a while, but hopefully they're back to a more normal length now that you've had AF!

I've been really bad at forgetting to take my multi-vitamin this month. It's been so busy. :wacko: I'm getting excited and geared up for my belated honeymoon too! Only 8 more days till we leave!! :happydance: I'm less excited about having to actively avoid TTC though (due date corresponding to sister's wedding!), but hopefully the extra time will mean my system is totally back to normal after coming off BCP since we didn't wait at all for that to happen. 

Expecting AF tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Scorpio23

Nice. Where u off to?
:( no +opk yet & its CD17.
BD CD15 so Im due for BD tonight.
Im trialing BBT so will know more next month.
Feeling some weird twinges the past few hours.
Not sure if its a sign of OV though.


----------



## Scorpio23

Nice. Where u off to?
:( no +opk yet & its CD17.
BD CD15 so Im due for BD tonight.
Im trialing BBT so will know more next month.
Feeling some weird twinges the past few hours.
Not sure if its a sign of OV though.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Nice. Where u off to?
> :( no +opk yet & its CD17.
> BD CD15 so Im due for BD tonight.
> Im trialing BBT so will know more next month.
> Feeling some weird twinges the past few hours.
> Not sure if its a sign of OV though.

Well, AF arrived last night. In a way I'm not really too upset about it, partially because I was pretty convinced with our lack of BD that it would show up, and partially, because originally we had decided to wait until we got back from our honeymoon to start trying anyway, and only decided a few months ago that we didn't really want to wait.

So, this means that while we're traveling around England, Ireland, and Scotland (a week in each!) I'll be free to sample all the new kinds of beers I find. :haha: And that's ok by me! And then when we get back from our trip we can start TTCing again refreshed by a break.


----------



## Scorpio23

R&R will do you good. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## keewee77

Hey. I haven't been on in about a month. I've been too discouraged lately and have given up. Today is cd 56 for me. 
How have you ladies been?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey keewee77, 

Fill me in on whats going on? I didn't get my first AF until 60 days after D&C. This only came after I went to see an Acupuncturist/Herbalist (three days after initial treatment).
I finally OV on CD27 and I'm now in the 2WW. It feels like such a long time since March 12th. 

What can I do to help???


----------



## wishnandhopin

I have been MIA with the whole graduating trying to find a job thing.. Still no BFP, but I am less focused on trying and just trying to have fun with BDing :) I am CD 10, and go to the doctor tomorrow to check on my cysts. I am hopeful, but not trying to put a lot of pressure on me and DH. How are you ladies?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey wishing,

Im doing well. I just finished AF & very hopeful for Cycle 2.
I started BBT charting last cycle so I actually know my cycle length, luteal phase etc yay.
I got a +OPK two days before OV and know how to check for CM. 

Im on CD 6, not far behind u. Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon :)


----------



## keewee77

Well, i had a miscarriage a few months ago, but i was surprisingly regular up until this point. Cd1 was april 25 and havent had a period since. I did slip up and do opks until i got a positive one but that ended up being on may 26, 2 days before af was due... So i as of now im not sure what to do. All i know is my progesterone levels are very low and i dont want to do hormone injections yet. Just not so sure how to boost my levels.


----------



## Scorpio23

keewee77 :hugs:

From the bottom of heart, I'm truly sorry or your loss.
How did you know that CD1 was April 25, if you don't mind me asking?

I had a D&C 12 March 2012 as I had a blighted ovum. I didn't get AF until 60 days after :(12 May 2012). Please take a look at my chart if you have the time.
AF was brought on with the help of acupuncture and chinese herbs.
I have just had my first cycle and am now on Cycle #2 since MC. 

Have you been charting at all? Last cycle was my first time charting and it has given me alot of insight. I find that OPK's alone aren't 100% acurate. 

If you're interested in acupuncture let me know. My next appointment is on July 11th. I will ask my doctor about progesterone levels. I've read that you can take Vitamin B6 to help BUT I'd rather ask my doctor about it before hand.

Also I've been told that Evening Primrose Oil helps with CM. I'm going to get some tonight :)

The body can take sometime to get back on track. But don't give up. I'm here if you need help to get on top of your cycle. Charting is not as bad as I once thought.


----------



## Scorpio23

I learned alot last cycle. I got really strong O pains and EWCM at time of OV. OPK was positive a few days before hand and I had a temp surge I morning after the strong O pains.

I'm eating and drinking healthy now. Three meals a day and plenty of tea/water. I'm trying my best to get 7-8 hours of sleep. 

I'm really prepared for BD in my next fertile window (they say its about 6 days). My doctor thinks that my health issues are due to stress. So when it's time to OV I'm gonna stay home if it's a week day.

How is everyone else doing on their TTC journey?


----------



## keewee77

I had regular periods til this point. April 25 was when i started my lastvperiod, making it cd 1.
I have talked to my ob and she recomended prenatal vitimins as well as folic acid alone to start getting about 1200 mcg folic acid alone. Ive been taking that as well as evenong primerose oil, and black cohosh for about 2 weeks and they recomended me start b 6 too, so that just started today. 

The accupincture is something that caught my eye just a few hours ago but im not sure what they do and if its too expensive or not right now. Let me know what you accupunturist says about the prgesterone and ill start checking for local specialists.


----------



## Scorpio23

I started a thread in the TTCAL forum. Four ladies have their BFP so far.

I had a full blood count in Sept 2011. Started taking Bayer Elevit and Vitamin D. Fell pregnant in Dec 2011 which resulted in D&C Mar 2012. Started acu/herbs May 2012. 
The acupuncturist I'm seeing is quite expensive but I'm going there as my SIL got her BFP after 3 treatments (she MC in Oct 2011). She started acu/herbs after her 3rd cycle.

I'm considering finding a local and cheaper acupuncturist if I don't get my BFP this cycle.
The person I'm currently seeing is in the city. Too far and too expensive.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hello again Scorpio and Keewee! :hugs:

I'm glad to see that you've both been keeping in touch with each other still. :) I'm home from my trip which was wonderful, and just trying to get caught up with all the things that need to be done. Busy with school work and cleaning, laundry etc. I start my summer job at a daycare on Tuesday, so I'm looking forward to that.

I'm on cycle #5, CD5 and DH and I are planning to start trying again this cycle after having to avoid last cycle. I've got high hopes that after four full cycles of being off BCP that my body will have got itself back to normal, and that this cycle will the lucky one!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ready,
Baby dust to you for Cycle 5. Lets make sure we both catch eggy this time :)
I already plan on taking a sick day from work if I know Im OV.
Which will give me the opportunity to BD more.

Anyone have any new tactics for this cycle?

Im going to buy Evening Primrose Oil aswell.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey Ready,
> Baby dust to you for Cycle 5. Lets make sure we both catch eggy this time :)
> I already plan on taking a sick day from work if I know Im OV.
> Which will give me the opportunity to BD more.
> 
> Anyone have any new tactics for this cycle?
> 
> Im going to buy Evening Primrose Oil aswell.

I think for this cycle I'm planning on following the relaxed approach again. It was interrupted last time because DH got sick right around OV, so we weren't able to BD, but I think it's a good plan for us. I was way less stressed, and I wasn't freaking out during the TWW as much because I didn't know how many DPO I was. So I'm not planning to chart or use OPK's. I know I ovulate around CD15 or CD16, so we'll BD every day for a few days before and a few days after as well.

We will be using Pre-Seed this cycle though when we BD, because I don't have much EWCM. So hopefully Pre-Seed combined with the stress-free method will do the trick!

Baby dust to you both and maybe we'll all get to be bump buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

Thats great to hear. I plan not to chart once I have a clear pattern & can establish that OV happens around the same time. Im hoping I can catch eggy by Cycle 6.
Thankful Ive established LP length.
I will go to see a fertility specialist if Im not PG by 2013. 
I really hope it doesnt come to that. I dont think DH or I have any issues.
MC was hopefully a one off freak of nature.


----------



## keewee77

What kind of herbs, just a quick question. 
I hate using my phone, its not fond of this website appearantly lol


----------



## Scorpio23

Traditional chinese medicine / herbs. My doctor makes it up when i go to see her.


----------



## keewee77

Oh i see. I decided to randomly do some opks because the way my fluid has been the last day or so, theres an abundant amount of eggwhite mucous, qnd the opk came up a very very dominate positive, darker line than what ive ever had before. But with it being cd66 or so im not aure what to think.


----------



## wishnandhopin

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey wishing,
> 
> Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon :)

I hope so too!!


----------



## wishnandhopin

keewee77 said:


> Oh i see. I decided to randomly do some opks because the way my fluid has been the last day or so, theres an abundant amount of eggwhite mucous, qnd the opk came up a very very dominate positive, darker line than what ive ever had before. But with it being cd66 or so im not aure what to think.

Sounds like you could be OV. I would try the BD. :shrug:


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey wishing,
> 
> Hopefully we can be bump buddies soon :)
> 
> I hope so too!!Click to expand...

Hiya Wishn! :) 

I think I'm the only Canuck in this thread... but Happy Canada Day to everyone anyway! :) I'm off to the beach today to relax. I'm on CD8 today, so I think tonight might start the every other day BDing. :happydance:


----------



## keewee77

Im kind of confused with the way mu body has been with the mc in feb. My dirty little secret other than the rendevous with the opk i have still been pg testing... Im addicted to the stick. I have a questionable line on the one recently taken. Im going to take another one in an hours or so when i have to pee qnd take a picture. I want to post it and get you ladies opinion on it but im not sure hpw i can do that :(


----------



## Scorpio23

If ur really in doubt Id suggest to take a digital test.


----------



## keewee77

I did...and im pregnant! Went to my ob just for confermation. I find out friday how far along exactly. Very unexpected in this situation. I just hope this little bean sticks. Baby dust to you ladies. I know youll get your well deserved children. I would like to keep in touch with this thread, if thats alright :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Keewee, congrats :) yes keep in touch... Let us know how u go with ur scans


----------



## keewee77

Thank you. I think honestly it was a vitimin combination i was trying. Prenatals lime yoir supposed to take them with and extra 800mcg folic acid and black cochosh thats all i was taking a couple weeks ago so maybe it might help conception for someone else. B3 was prob beneficial aswell. 
Im looking forward to seeing your posts with bfps very soon!


----------



## keewee77

Sorry *like your supposed to*


----------



## wishnandhopin

Congrats KeeWee!!!!


DH and I are trying tonight OPK says it is go time!!! :) Hope this is a winner winner chicken dinner. Hopefully all our practice last week paid off ;)


----------



## ReadytoMum

keewee77 said:


> I did...and im pregnant! Went to my ob just for confermation. I find out friday how far along exactly. Very unexpected in this situation. I just hope this little bean sticks. Baby dust to you ladies. I know youll get your well deserved children. I would like to keep in touch with this thread, if thats alright :)

Hurrah!! That's so exciting Keewee!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Please keep in touch and let us know how you're doing! 

DH and I weren't able to start BDing yet, but today is CD11 and we're on for tonight! OV is usually around CD15 or CD16. Fingers crossed for us! Maybe we'll get to be buump buddies. :thumbup:


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Congrats KeeWee!!!!
> 
> 
> DH and I are trying tonight OPK says it is go time!!! :) Hope this is a winner winner chicken dinner. Hopefully all our practice last week paid off ;)

DH and I are on for tonight too! Here's hoping we both get lucky! :winkwink:


----------



## keewee77

I meant b6..

And im rooting for you ladies! Bump buddies woowoo! Just dont work yourselflves up to much though. 
Im thinking i might start a pregnancy journal when they tell me how far along i am friday. Ill post a link.


----------



## wishnandhopin

Hey ladies,
I am 1dpo. So it's the waiting game. :coffee: I feel good about it. This was our first month with the OPK, and I'm optimistic that we have a winner, never know.. 

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Hey ladies,
> I am 1dpo. So it's the waiting game. :coffee: I feel good about it. This was our first month with the OPK, and I'm optimistic that we have a winner, never know..
> 
> :dust: for everyone!

Good luck wishn! I'm on CD12 today, and usually OV on CD15 or CD16, but I'm not doing OPK or temping at all this cycle, so I won't know for sure when it happens. A few days away yet!


----------



## wishnandhopin

Starting to feel a little nauseous. I'm hopeful. Thinking about taking a test tomorrow as it is DH's bday, but not sure... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> Starting to feel a little nauseous. I'm hopeful. Thinking about taking a test tomorrow as it is DH's bday, but not sure... I'll keep you posted.

Hey wishn.... good luck if you do decide to take it tomorrow, although 6DPO is really early, so don't be disapointed if it's a BFN. I'd try to hold out till 10DPO at least if I was you! But I know how hard it is to wait!!

I'm not using any form of charting, so I'm not sure when OV day is. I'm CD16 today, and when I was doing charting before OV was either CD15 or CD16, so it's pretty likely that today or yesterday was it. I feel really good about the BD schedule this time!! Fingers crossed for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## wishnandhopin

I didn't test then. I waited until today which was 11dpo. BFN. :(


----------



## ReadytoMum

wishnandhopin said:


> I didn't test then. I waited until today which was 11dpo. BFN. :(

Sorry to hear that wishin! :(

But you're not out yet!! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## wishnandhopin

Although I really didn't think I was, I just really wanted to be. I'm feeling like I am coming down with something.. nauseous and puny feeling.. yuck.. I'm betting it is AF on her way into town. :(


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,
How are we all feeling?
Wishing: FX you get a BFP on DPO14. Do you know what your LP length is?
Ready: FX that your relaxed approach works. Most ladies I talk to were either on a break or drunk (lol) at the time of conception.

Just checking in quickly.
It's CD25 and I OV CD27 last month. CM is watery and had a +OPK yesterday. Temps are all over the place (it's Winter here so some nights I'm either really cold or really hot). BD the last two days and will continue to do so until CM changes (hopefully Wednesday). Last month I had really noticable OV symptoms. Have experienced a few of them, I think it will happen in the next two days.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update to say that AF arrived today. I was a little dissapointed, but onto the next cycle we go I guess. I was really hopefull about this one, but I guess something didn't click. Fingers crossed for next time!

Good luck to those of you who are still waiting this cycle!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hello everyone!

How is everyone feeling?

I'm on CD14 today and feeling pretty good. I've been taking B6 this cycle along with my pre-natal and I think the B6 caused me to OV sooner than usual (which was the goal so I would have a longer luteal phase). I had some pretty strong lower abdomen cramps and pains yesterday and the day before. I got a positive OPK on CD12, and they've all been negative since. So I'm not sure if I did OV or not. DH and I are planning to get keep BDing though till at least CD 18 or so, since in the past when I did do temping I OV on CD15 and CD16. 

I'm headed to Nova Scotia this weekend for my Sister-in-Law's wedding, and I'm really looking forward to it. Especially to seeing my little nephew. He'll be 9 months old now!! I can't wait for Auntie snuggles! xx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Holy Crap!!

I think I just got a faint BFP!! 

I've been sick for the last week so I was pretty sure we were out this round, but I just POAS and there's definitely a pink line there, although it's not very dark yet. 

I'll be testing a few more times over the next couple of days before I bother making a Dr's appoint just to make sure the little one sticks around. I'm so excited to go and get a digital test to try out over the weekend.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that this is really it!! 

I tried taking B6 this cycle to push OV sooner since LP phase was so short, and I think it might have done the trick! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

People rarely get false positive so CONGRATS :)


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:
 

> People rarely get false positive so CONGRATS :)

Thanks Scorpio!!! I tried an internet cheapie yesterday and today, and they were both faint positives as well. Planning to use another First Response test tomorrow, and that one should be nice and dark! :cloud9:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Readytomum and all ladies.

Just wanted to update you on my BFP news :D


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey Readytomum and all ladies.
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my BFP news :D

Hurray!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy to hear it Scorpio!! I knew your turn would come along too. :thumbup: How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Scorpio23

I was on holiday in HK & felt a lil strange.
I just put it down to different food & I just got over the flu/cold.
Had nausea this week. Other than that Im feeling great.
Slept alot this past week. Lucky I had a week off from work after my holiday.

How are you feeling??


----------



## ReadytoMum

When I got my BFP I was sick with a stomach bug, so I had totally written that month off! Isn't it funny how our bodies finally click when we're least expecting them to!?

I'm feeling pretty good now for the most part. In the first tri I was incredibly tired (I could fall alseep anywhere if you'd let me!) and I had pretty persistant nausea, but thankfully no morning sickness. As long as I ate something every few hours I was fine.

Now I'm still tired, although no where near as bad as I was before and the nausea is gone. I've gotten light-headed a few times though, so trying to stay hydrated and being careful not get up too fast when sitting down. 

The worst part is that "baby brain" has kicked in something fierce! I feel so stupid sometimes because it's like my brain refuses to work! We have our next scan on Dec 3rd, and we're hoping to find then if LO is a girl or a boy.


----------



## Scorpio23

Good luck with the scan :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Things are pretty good here! I have my second attempt at an anatomy scan tomorrow. The last time they couldn't get clear enough pics of everything to check properly, so we go back tomorrow. Hopefully we'll find out for sure what gender we are too!

How are you feeling? Hopefully not too sick. I never really had MS, but I did feel kind of naseous all the time. Glad that's over!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey hun,

Ohhhh how exciting. Do you have a gender prediction as yet?

I'm feeling ok. I have vomitted a little once or twice. I do get MS. As soon as I wake up I feel nauseous and dry heave badly when I brush my teeth. I then feel hungry all the way up to lunch. I just graze a bit all morning. After lunch I then feel ok (just sleepy) and I wont be too hungry until home time. I generally try to eat and drink as much as possible in the morning. And then at night I'm not too bad.


----------



## Scorpio23

I'm very anxious about sharing my news with family. I can't contain my bump any longer.
I will be seeing my family this Sat for Xmas and so I will announce it when we see everyone. On Xmas day I will be with DH family and will announce it to them also. 
Although I'm not 12 weeks as yet.

I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy but affraid to get too excited due to previous miscarriage.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hopefully the feelings of MS will pass for you quickly! I've gotten sick a couple of times, but it's been really randomly and then as soon as I threw up I felt completely fine! I've been having a lot of sinus congestion, so all the gunk in my throat has caused me to gag and be sick a few times. Such strange things pregnancy does to the body!

Try to take as much time as you can to rest and relax. The first three months are definitely the worst! I felt like a zombie 95% of the time. I was so tired I could fall asleep anywhere. And it's so hard because that's the time when you don't want to tell anyone, but it's when you feel the worst and could really use the extra help!

At our last scan two weeks ago we were told "likely boy" on the print out results we got. But we didn't get to talk to anybody about them so I'm not sure how definite that prediction is. Our last U/S was a bit of a nightmare all round actually... so we're hoping tomorrow will be better, and we'll be insisting that someone talk to us after!

We told our parents around 9 weeks as well... siblings and extended family waited till 12 weeks. We made our FB and friend announcement at 14 weeks. We were a little hesitant to share the news too, but it feels really good to finally be able to tell SOMEONE at least! I'm sure your parents will be thrilled!!


----------



## Scorpio23

I feel you on the sinus. That's one of the first symptoms I had when I questioned if I could be pregnant.

You are SPOT on about the first 3 months. It's the worst time and you need help but can't say anything. I recently sold my house and need to be out by Jan 18. I could really use some sympathy with the packing and unpacking just around the corner. DH and I are very close to all our family members so it's been extremely hard to keep this secret.

Sorry to hear about your scan. Seems like you will have a boy then. As they say all babies are girls until you know it's a boy LOL.

I won't be announcing anything on FB. I will let friends know when I get to catch up with them next.

How about with work? Did you announce straight away? I'm not sure what to do there. I have a feeling my manager wants to delegate some work to me in the new year (as he's wanting to start working part time). I really don't want the extra responsibility.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hey Scorpio,

How are you feeling? Hopefully not to badly! What did you decide to do with work? Since I only work part time on campus it wasn't really an issue for me of when to tell my boss because I don't get "mat" leave from work, but I will get parental leave from school. So I waited till I was 12 weeks to tell them.

Our doctor talked to us about our ultrasound results and confirmed that we're very likely team blue... so we're pretty excited about that, since I always wanted a boy first. We've decided on Peter Malachai for the name.

Today I finally hit double digits!! Only 99 more days to go. :cloud9: It's definitely feeling more and more real. 

I hope everything is going well for you!! :flower:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey,

Well I had to tell my manager in advanced as I needed to take three days off work. Hard to keep secret. I had some bleeding and went to ER. Long story short, everything is ok.
Yesterday I didnt make it to work. Got sick half way during my train ride. I had a bad nose bleed and decided to go home.
He's been really understanding and has already asked about my thoughts on maternity. I told him I was considering coming back to work after 6 months, part time and then gradually will get back to working full time.
I just moved out of my house last weekend and am still in the process of cleaning my place up. Settlement is Friday. I'm @ my parents for now while I look for a new place. My Mum is happy to look after her future grandchild full time (but I don't want to put this on her unless I'm desparate. She wants me to continue working and earn money as my next mortgage is going to be double what I'm paying now. And I will need to buy a second car. DH doesn't want to buy an expensive house as he's worried we can't live off of his salary alone. But I'm keen on getting a more expensive place. I don't plan on moving again and we need a house we can move straight into without renovating.

I thought my manager would delegate some work onto me but he has given it to one of my supervisors. This lady doesn't seem to like me as she thinks I need more work load.
Haven't told anyone at work as yet but will do after my next OB appt which is Feb 4th. I'm finding it very hard to contain the bump. 

Yay team blue!! My inlaws have two grandaughters and want a boy. My parents have two grandsons and want a girl. It would be nice to have a boy first. Did you have any classic symptoms that met the old wives tales which leaned towards a boy??


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Well I had to tell my manager in advanced as I needed to take three days off work. Hard to keep secret. I had some bleeding and went to ER. Long story short, everything is ok.
> Yesterday I didnt make it to work. Got sick half way during my train ride. I had a bad nose bleed and decided to go home.
> He's been really understanding and has already asked about my thoughts on maternity. I told him I was considering coming back to work after 6 months, part time and then gradually will get back to working full time.
> I just moved out of my house last weekend and am still in the process of cleaning my place up. Settlement is Friday. I'm @ my parents for now while I look for a new place. My Mum is happy to look after her future grandchild full time (but I don't want to put this on her unless I'm desparate. She wants me to continue working and earn money as my next mortgage is going to be double what I'm paying now. And I will need to buy a second car. DH doesn't want to buy an expensive house as he's worried we can't live off of his salary alone. But I'm keen on getting a more expensive place. I don't plan on moving again and we need a house we can move straight into without renovating.
> 
> I thought my manager would delegate some work onto me but he has given it to one of my supervisors. This lady doesn't seem to like me as she thinks I need more work load.
> Haven't told anyone at work as yet but will do after my next OB appt which is Feb 4th. I'm finding it very hard to contain the bump.
> 
> Yay team blue!! My inlaws have two grandaughters and want a boy. My parents have two grandsons and want a girl. It would be nice to have a boy first. Did you have any classic symptoms that met the old wives tales which leaned towards a boy??

I'm glad the bleeding turned out to be nothing to worry about! 

Getting sick on transit it horrible! Once when I was on the subway train heading to work in the morning I had to get off at a random stop to sit down, because I had almost passed out on the train. I was getting really hot and dizzy, and even though my eyes were fully open they were starting to black out. I just kept breathing really deeply and telling myself to hold on and I'd get off at the next stop. Once I sat down for a bit and had some juice I was ok, but man was I freaked out! Apparently low blood pressure is pretty common, but it had never happened to me before that. Ever since then I try to carry some sugary snacks with me for just that reason!

Good luck on the house hunt! I wish DH and I were in a position to look for a house, but I'm still in school and he's just started working after being a student himself, so we have no savings and not much extra income. Our apartment is quite nice though, and until LO #2 is on the way, it's big enough for three of us.

My in-laws have a grandson, and my parents will be first time grandparents. I think both sides are hoping for girl. :haha: Too bad for them! lol I always had a little bit of a hunch it was a boy because of our BD timing...but nothing other than that. Chinese gender and wedding ring test both said boy, but I don't really believe those. Everyone says that my bump is too high and too rounded to be a boy... so they're all going to be rather surprised too! :winkwink:


----------



## Scorpio23

Whats the BD timing prediction?? I will try the wedding ring test. Its all for fun until the scan :) im keeping the gender a surprise until delivery day.

DH & I didnt do any study after school. Went straight into the work force. Its good to have the qualifications behind you. I should have done that.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Scorpio23 said:


> Whats the BD timing prediction?? I will try the wedding ring test. Its all for fun until the scan :) im keeping the gender a surprise until delivery day.
> 
> DH & I didnt do any study after school. Went straight into the work force. Its good to have the qualifications behind you. I should have done that.

I think it's called the Shettles Method? We didn't try for anything on purpose, but the way our BD schedule worked out we BD'd two days before O, on O day, and two days after. And apparently the closer you BD to O day the more likely you are to have a male, since the male sperm swim faster but don't live as long as the female sperm. I don't know how much that really holds true... but in our case it worked out I guess. :shrug:

We're not telling anyone whether it's a boy or a girl either. Only you ladies on BnB know, and obviously DH knows. lol It's driving our parents crazy that they don't get to know. :haha: We refer to our bump as Fraggle (from the old kids TV show Fraggle Rock), and so at least this way everyone has something they can call the bump since they can't use he or she. The nickname has really grown on everyone, and I have a feeling LO will still get called Fraggle once he's born too. lol


----------



## Scorpio23

I like that nickname Fraggle. And it's a good story :D

I was REALLY sick with the flu, the week before O. I think it was because I was planning to go to Hong Kong for holiday. I was under pressure at work and constantly cleaning at home (for open house inspections). Anyhow I started to feel much better the a few days before flying out to Hong Kong (flight was 2 Nov). My friends came to stay at my place (they were coming on holidays too) the night before and so we went out for dinner, had a few drinks and then jumped into my spa at home. After spa time I noticed EWCM (thing is I have long cycles and did not expect this). We had BD'd that morning and so I told DH that we should BD again. By this time I had stopped temping/charting etc. I wonder if this timing meets the conceiving of a boy. Just tried the string test and it's a boy but I'll have to try again at home when I can lie down.


----------



## ReadytoMum

If you hadn't been feeling well for a little while I'm guessing you didn't BD until you started to feel better that day then when you BD twice? If so, it's very likely timing wise that it's a boy! 

Have you thought about names at all so far? DH and I had no trouble picking a boys name, but struggled a little bit on finding a girls name. All the names we really liked were super popular, so that kind of turned us off a bit.


----------



## Scorpio23

I think I BD'd just before I started to get sick. No BD during hehe.
So yes just the BD'ing on that day of EWCM.

I started to make a list earlier last year before I found out I had a miscarriage.
I like Leon. Its a character from the video game Resident Evil. I liked that name from my teen years. I have a list but can't recall all. Carter, Connor, Aiden, Archie. I like William and Henry but DH said no. 

I originally liked Emily, from movie Hocus Pocus. But it's too common. Other names on the list are Cleo, Eve-Lee, Siobhan, Peyton, Alba. 

In laws want a boy and have already stated that the first born boy's names (or atleast one of them) needs to be a name which has run in the family (tradition). DH does not like this idea. He wants our kids middle names to come from my family. Because of my background and seeing as my mum had all girls, our family name is lost as us girls have all married. DH wants my parents names to live on. Our childrens middle names will be my parents first name. I would have to check out DH's family tree to see if there are any good names. I know that William and Henry are in there.

Have you considered themes etc?? My mum had me and my sisters names start with 'S'.
DH's mum had all her kids names chosen from the bible (DH's middle name is Peter).


----------



## Scorpio23

Anyone still here?


----------



## ReadytoMum

Still here!


----------



## Scorpio23

Congrats on the birth of Peter.
Hows was the labour?? Will you be trying for #2 soon hehe..

I cant believe its already happened & love Leon so much.
Im still @ the hospital.


----------



## ReadytoMum

Congrats on Leon's birth!! I hope you're both doing well. Based on your signature at the bottom is looks like he was a pretty healthy weight for coming so early. How is he doing?

Peter is doing great! It was a pretty terrible birth experience though. I had to be induced 5 days before my due date because of high blood pressure. After 24 hours of being drugged up trying to get labour going I only made it as far as 9cm and then started going backwards because my body was so exhausted so they had to take Peter out by C-section. It took a few weeks for all the hormones to settle back down and for my body to adjust after having had the C-section. The first week in particular was terrible because there was no sleep either! But thankfully it gets better!! 

Now we're doing fantastic. We're getting into a routine and Peter is basically sleeping through the night now. We had a lot of BF troubles and he wasn't gaining weight, so we have to combo feed. He get's BF and then topped up with formula every other feeding and it's working pretty well for us so far. 

We have to wait at least a year before trying for #2 because of the C-section, so not anytime soon. Which is fine with me! :haha:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hope youre feeling better so far after the c section.
You carried to term which is great.

Leons is a great size but unfortunately he cant maintain his body temp and needs to be in the hot crib. Hes up and down but all in all, good for a preemie baby.


----------



## ReadytoMum

How are you and Leon making out? Do you know how long they're going to keep Leon in the hospital? (or have they let you go home yet?)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey we were discharged on day 11. Everyday gets easier/better.


----------



## ReadytoMum

It's definitely a rough start that's for sure! But as you said, every day gets a little bit easier as you get a little more confident, LO gets a little more used to their new surroundings and you connect better with LO to know what he needs and when.

Glad to hear that you're both doing ok!!


----------

